# R34 GTR - front airbbox air duct & rear spoiler stands wanted.



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Please pm me if you have the above. The scammers that keep messaging me to email them on an email address get a life.

Thanks
Harry


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I got the spoiler stands


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello mate. Do you know what colour? Thanks H


----------

